# Hand wheel on mini lathe tailstock broke, again.  Replacements?



## r-mm (Nov 4, 2020)

Any ideas guys? Already repaired it once.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'd make a new one or a metal one can be found on eBay fairly inexpensively.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 4, 2020)

mcmaster-carr has an abundance of metric handwheels


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 4, 2020)

What diameter and bore ? I have quite a few hand wheels .


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 4, 2020)

What did you use to repair it? I would think epoxy would be strong enough- JB weld for example
-Mark


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 4, 2020)

The first thing I made on my little lathe was a new hand wheel for the cross slide. I didn't like the factory wheel. I used a piece of 3/4x4 inch flat bar. Turned it round and contoured it, then made a small handle about two inches long and attached it. Fun and simple project and I've got a larger wheel that makes running the cross slide in and out a lot easier.


----------



## r-mm (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks guys! 

I am mid part so went for a fairly priced replacement from LMS but will check mcmaster and consider making one soon. 










						Mini Lathe Hand Wheel | Mini Lathe Replacement Parts Online
					

Meant for use on the saddle drive and tailstock of your mini lathe, this hand wheel is 90 mm in diameter and mounts on a 8mm shaft with a set screw. Get the right mini lathe replacement parts online at LittleMachineShop.




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## addertooth (Nov 5, 2020)

What size "mini-lathe" do you have?  I would bet a lot of people can think of some additional ways for you to spend money, while the wheel is off


----------



## machPete99 (Nov 5, 2020)

You probably should not be machining crankshafts on your mini lathe


----------



## r-mm (Nov 5, 2020)

Haha yeah maybe the nitrided cast crank was pushing the MicroMark 7x14 but I like to punch above my weight...


----------

